# Manchester NH



## gmcunni (Apr 29, 2013)

top 5 ski city in US

http://unofficialnetworks.com/top-5-small-cities-skiers-snowboarders-121704/


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 29, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> top 5 ski city in US



One ski shop.  It's a good one, but still.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2013)

Burlington, VT is not on list!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 29, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Burlington, VT is not on list!!!



Burlington doesn't fit in the population parameters (100k-500k).


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Burlington doesn't fit in the population parameters (100k-500k).



I did not see that and I thought the population was more than 42K.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2013)

Those population brackets make it pretty limiting.  Manchester is the ONLY city in NH that fits that bracket. No cities in VT fit that bracket. And Portland is the only one in ME.  They clearly were looking for geographic spread (West-central-East) and were hard pressed to find a New England town that fit the bill.


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 29, 2013)

Manchester is a skiing mecca


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2013)

SLc? Should be here.
No actually it shouldn't no good mountains here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Those population brackets make it pretty limiting.  Manchester is the ONLY city in NH that fits that bracket. No cities in VT fit that bracket. And Portland is the only one in ME.  They clearly were looking for geographic spread (West-central-East) and were hard pressed to find a New England town that fit the bill.



Actually, Portland wouldn't fit the criteria either.  It has a population of only about 65K.  It feels as big if not bigger than Manchester, but it's not.  Maybe it's because Manchester is a total crap hole and everyone hides in their homes.  No offense to any of our forum members from Manchester, but it's the Worcester of New Hampshire.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2013)

SLC is number one!  Big reason why we're here!!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Actually, Portland wouldn't fit the criteria either.  It has a population of only about 65K.  It feels as big if not bigger than Manchester, but it's not.  Maybe it's because Manchester is a total crap hole and everyone hides in their homes.  No offense to any of our forum members from Manchester, but it's the Worcester of New Hampshire.



Manchester has come a long way in the last 10 years. The civic center had been a God send.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> SLC is number one!  Big reason why we're here!!!!



Ski and snowboarding in SLC I know and you know that for sure.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Actually, Portland wouldn't fit the criteria either.  It has a population of only about 65K.  It feels as big if not bigger than Manchester, but it's not.



Ahhh, you're right.  So assuming that MA, RI, and CT don't qualify as ski country, Manchester is the ONLY New England city that fits the category.  And assuming the article was trying to get geographic coverage (they picked AK, CA, NV, UT, and New England) they pretty much had no choice.  Although I don't know NY well...aren't there any NY cities between 100k-500k that make for better ski towns than Manchester?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Ahhh, you're right.  So assuming that MA, RI, and CT don't qualify as ski country, Manchester is the ONLY New England city that fits the category.  And assuming the article was trying to get geographic coverage (they picked AK, CA, NV, UT, and New England) they pretty much had no choice.  Although I don't know NY well...aren't there any NY cities between 100k-500k that make for better ski towns than Manchester?


Ny only cities I know of with that many people are NYC and NYc, Buffalo might have 190,000 maybe, that the thing people forget that other then out huge city rest of the state is very very rural. Also Buffalo has crazy snow but from what I hear it only goes in very skinny length fans hills their are less then 1000 vertical maybe 1 that big. I have to ski their more this winter to see I suppose.


----------



## marcski (Apr 29, 2013)

Albany is about the best in NY at fitting the bill.  About an hour hour and a half to southern vt. and the same to Gore...a bit more to the Face.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe it's because Manchester is a total crap hole and everyone hides in their homes.  No offense to any of our forum members from Manchester, but it's the Worcester of New Hampshire.



I think you're selling Manchester a bit short---I think its kind of nice. The downtown arena is great and the Fisher Cats ballpark on the river, downtown is a nice spot for minor league baseball. They have some nice hotels integrated into Elm St with the bars and good dining.
I could do w/o the South Willow St/Mall of NH zone for sure but Manchester is not terrible.

Worcester of NH?----I'm thinking that has to be Rochester though maybe that's not fair to Worcester.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 30, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Worcester of NH?----I'm thinking that has to be Rochester though maybe that's not fair to Worcester.



Ha!

DHS's view of Manchester was accurate 10-15 years ago, but it's changed a lot since then.  A combo of the VZ Wireless Arena and the Fisher Cats stadium, and revitilization of the mills has transformed the downtown area.


----------



## polski (Apr 30, 2013)

Anything that lists Sacramento CA as a "ski city" is on its face patently absurd. I'd like to know how many people have actually used Sacramento - or Manchester, for that matter - as a base for a multi-day ski trip. The parameters for population and drive time (areas within 4 hours??? a lot of people consider that beyond day trip range) guaranteed  ridiculous results.

I liked this comment below the article:


> Manchvegas!
> Home to McIntyre ski area boasting 147 feet of vertical…the least in North America.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Ha!
> 
> DHS's view of Manchester was accurate 10-15 years ago, but it's changed a lot since then.  A combo of the VZ Wireless Arena and the Fisher Cats stadium, and revitilization of the mills has transformed the downtown area.



Perhaps my view is a little harsh but in comparison to Portland, Manchester still blows from a dining and culture point of view.  The appearance maybe slightly improved from 10 years ago.  I used to do business there foe five years selling to restaurants and they did squat for business.  These were the highest end most well respected restaurants in the city.  No one goes out to eat downtown, no one goes there who doesn't live nearby.  Other small cities like Portland or Providence; tourists actually go there to hang out.  IMO that's the mark of a good city whether small or large; whether people travel there.  The stadium draws some people in but other than that it doesn't have much going for it.  Still has the worst crime in the state as well.......


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Perhaps my view is a little harsh but in comparison to Portland, Manchester still blows from a dining and culture point of view. The appearance maybe slightly improved from 10 years ago. I used to do business there foe five years selling to restaurants and they did squat for business. These were the highest end most well respected restaurants in the city. No one goes out to eat downtown, no one goes there who doesn't live nearby. Other small cities like Portland or Providence; tourists actually go there to hang out. IMO that's the mark of a good city whether small or large; whether people travel there. The stadium draws some people in but other than that it doesn't have much going for it. Still has the worst crime in the state as well.......




No Foie gros in Manchester!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> No Foie gros in Manchester!!!!



Non in Middletown NY which is the closest city to me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> No Foie gros in Manchester!!!!



Lot of french people in Manchester.  It actually sells pretty well.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Perhaps my view is a little harsh but in comparison to Portland, Manchester still blows from a dining and culture point of view. The appearance maybe slightly improved from 10 years ago. I used to do business there foe five years selling to restaurants and they did squat for business. These were the highest end most well respected restaurants in the city. No one goes out to eat downtown, no one goes there who doesn't live nearby. Other small cities like Portland or Providence; tourists actually go there to hang out. IMO that's the mark of a good city whether small or large; whether people travel there. The stadium draws some people in but other than that it doesn't have much going for it. Still has the worst crime in the state as well.......



All about perspective.  I look at how far Manchester has come in a decade, and am impressed.  You look at Manchester, and see how far it still needs to go.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 30, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> All about perspective.  I look at how far Manchester has come in a decade, and am impressed.  You look at Manchester, and see how far it still needs to go.



A hole with 20 feet of shit in it and a hole with ten feet of shit in it are in the end, still shitholes. That being said, ManchVegas is still in a pretty good location to hit pretty much any ski area in NH or VT without much effort.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe it's because Manchester is a total crap hole and everyone hides in their homes.  No offense to any of our forum members from Manchester, but it's the Worcester of New Hampshire.


Wow,why would I take offense to you trashing where I've lived my whole life, and built a few succesfull businesses?Come let me show you how the downtown has transformed itself and my family has done our share at improving one of the mill buildings abutting the Fischer Cat stadium.The downtown and Millyard district is so alive and vibrant now.I for one think this total craphole is a fantastic location to live with a major city(Boston),the easts biggest mts,fantastic lakes and the ocean all 1 hour away.Not many cities anywhere have all that.


----------



## Edd (Apr 30, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wow,why would I take offense to you trashing where I've lived my whole life, and built a few succesfull businesses?Come let me show you how the downtown has transformed itself and my family has done our share at improving one of the mill buildings abutting the Fischer Cat stadium.The downtown and Millyard district is so alive and vibrant now.I for one think this total craphole is a fantastic location to live with a major city(Boston),the easts biggest mts,fantastic lakes and the ocean all 1 hour away.Not many cities anywhere have all that.



That's good news. When I moved to NH in 2001 I took a pretty hard look at living in Manchester and was turned off every time I paid a visit. My girlfriend talks like you and thinks there's a lot to like about it.  We've been talking about having a party night and grabbing a hotel there for a few years. 

In terms of making the most out of a downtown area Rochester is the worst fail I've ever seen. There are plenty of folks in that town with decent incomes but all they do is own a home and sleep there.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 30, 2013)

Edd said:


> We've been talking about having a party night and grabbing a hotel there for a few years.
> 
> In terms of making the most out of a downtown area Rochester is the worst fail I've ever seen. There are plenty of folks in that town with decent incomes but all they do is own a home and sleep there.



If you like baseball, check out a Fisher Cats game....grab a room at the Hilton Garden (request a room facing the ballpark), go to the game, and then hit up the good bars on Elm St. Can almost guarantee you will enjoy yourself.

+ 1 on the dirty Roch.....Rochester has potential, in some ways the downtown is nicer than Dover downtown but too many shady folks and not enough going on culturally to really attract ppl to as you said hang out there.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 30, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> If you like baseball, check out a Fisher Cats game....grab a room at the Hilton Garden (request a room facing the ballpark), go to the game, and then hit up the good bars on Elm St. Can almost guarantee you will enjoy yourself.
> 
> + 1 on the dirty Roch.....Rochester has potential, in some ways the downtown is nicer than Dover downtown but too many shady folks and not enough going on culturally to really attract ppl to as you said hang out there.



Rochester has zero potential. Not everywhere is a fantastic place to live, never has been that way, never will be. Everyone gets defensive about their hometown (ala SikSkier) which is fine, Im that way myself. But looking at a place through rose colored sunglasses doesn't change the fact that there are better places out there. Why not Portsmouth, or Newburyport over ManchVegas. Both offer way better offerings with the same access to the goods/work.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 30, 2013)

Elm Street has improved but go 2 blocks to the east and it is quite seedy as are parts of the west side. It is still better than Nashua though.


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 30, 2013)

If we're rating the cities in order of how much of a shithole they are, Sacramento beats Manchester easily.  Reno is pretty trashy too.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 30, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Rochester has zero potential. Not everywhere is a fantastic place to live, never has been that way, never will be. Everyone gets defensive about their hometown (ala SikSkier) which is fine, Im that way myself. But looking at a place through rose colored sunglasses doesn't change the fact that there are better places out there. Why not Portsmouth, or Newburyport over ManchVegas. Both offer way better offerings with the same access to the goods/work.


They don't fit the >100k in pop.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Actually, Portland wouldn't fit the criteria either.  It has a population of only about 65K.  It feels as big if not bigger than Manchester, but it's not.  Maybe it's because Manchester is a total crap hole and everyone hides in their homes.  No offense to any of our forum members from Manchester, but it's the Worcester of New Hampshire.



Wow, douche bag much?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 30, 2013)

The list described in the OP was bound to create controversy.  The category of "cities between 100K-500K population" is a pretty rough one.  For the most part those are not big enough to have a decent city economy and too small to have a small town vibe.  So you get in-betweens that tend to be targets for critique.  I just looked at the list of US cities by pop and mostly the 110k-500k section is pretty lame (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population) .  Manchester is actually one of the very best!  

Of the 5 included:
- SLC wins because of the skiing.  Nobody's going to argue that one.
- Sacremento and Reno pretty much blow.
- Anchorage realistically shouldn't count.  As much fun as I've had in Anchorage it really doesn't fit the category.  It may have a pop of 295K but that is spread over 1,700sqmi. That's a population density on par with the whole state of NH!
- And that leaves Manchester.....A small city that could be better, but ain't all that bad, and has great access to all of New England.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wow,why would I take offense to you trashing where I've lived my whole life, and built a few succesfull businesses?Come let me show you how the downtown has transformed itself and my family has done our share at improving one of the mill buildings abutting the Fischer Cat stadium.The downtown and Millyard district is so alive and vibrant now.I for one think this total craphole is a fantastic location to live with a major city(Boston),the easts biggest mts,fantastic lakes and the ocean all 1 hour away.Not many cities anywhere have all that.



There are lot of successful businesses in the Mills in Lawrence, Mass these days too.  Where do the owners of those businesses live?  Andover or one of the other nice towns outside of Lawrence.  Now, Lawrence is obviously a MUCH, MUCH worse place to live than Manchester.   However, where do the successful business owners in Manchester live?  Not in the city.  They live in one of the very nice towns outside of the city......like where you live; Bedford.

Why?

because......



Smellytele said:


> Elm Street has improved but go 2 blocks to the east and it is quite seedy as are parts of the west side.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Wow, douche bag much?



I'm a douche bag because I stated my opinion that the city with the worst crime rate in the State and that outside of a small area of downtown is loaded with seedy, dilapidated buildings is a crap hole?  Okay  

Would I be a douche bag if I called Dorchester, Mass a crap hole?

And no, I don't consider Manchester to be evenly remotely as bad of a place as Dorchester.  I just didn't realize in this world that calling a place a crap hole makes you a douche bag.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 30, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> They don't fit the >100k in pop.



Do you know how to follow a conversation or understand the concept of reply with quote?


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Would I be a douche bag if I called Dorchester, Mass a crap hole?



No but you'll probably get shived.


----------



## Edd (Apr 30, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Wow, douche bag much?



I've gotta defend DHS here. I certainly need a refresher on Manchester but quite a few people share his opinion. It may not always make the best impression.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 30, 2013)

I've sorta rediscovered Manchester via dating a girl there over the last month. It has indeed gotten better from what I can see but still has some very seedy sections. If I actually lived there I would definitely not hide inside my house, there's tons of cool stuff to do.

On a seperate note I would personally be all set with living in Portsmouth, Newburyport ect.....I like diversity in my community and inflated real estate and pretentious food nightlife aren't really for me on a daily basis, i would rather travel to that and leave. I guess I'm a cheap beer and wings kinda guy that occasionaly splurges on classy things. 

Of the towns listed Reno or SLC (better yet Ogden) would be my pick. Reno is sorta nice from what I can see, I don't like Sacremento too much, its suburban hell at its finest IMO


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2013)

Exhibit A of the crime in Manchester.  FRAUD at the Carnival!

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/04/29/nh-man-loses-life-savings-on-carnival-game/2/

:lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 30, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Do you know how to follow a conversation or understand the concept of reply with quote?


Are you just a jackass who has nothing better to do who didn't realize that he mentions 2 small cities that don't fit. "Why not Portsmouth, or Newburyport over ManchVegas"


----------



## snoseek (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Exhibit A of the crime in Manchester.  FRAUD at the Carnival!
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/04/29/nh-man-loses-life-savings-on-carnival-game/2/
> 
> :lol:




LOL!!!!CLASSIC!!!


Thats sorta ghetto on so many levels.


----------



## abc (Apr 30, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Are you just a jackass who has nothing better to do...


Why you even need to ask the obvious ? ;-)


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> There are lot of successful businesses in the Mills in Lawrence, Mass these days too.  Where do the owners of those businesses live?  Andover or one of the other nice towns outside of Lawrence.  Now, Lawrence is obviously a MUCH, MUCH worse place to live than Manchester.   However, where do the successful business owners in Manchester live?  Not in the city.  They live in one of the very nice towns outside of the city......like where you live; Bedford.
> 
> Why?
> 
> because......



Most workers live in a different city than they work in. Look at suburban NY with Long Island, northern NJ, and Westchester Count.


----------



## abc (Apr 30, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Most workers live in a different city than they work in. Look at suburban NY with Long Island, northern NJ, and Westchester Count.


Wrong analogy.

Most NYC workers don't live in the city not because they don't want to. They can't afford the price of apartments to live there! 

In other words, that's the reverse of the problem. NY is so attractive it becomes unaffordable for the vast majority of those who WANT to live there!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Most workers live in a different city than they work in. Look at suburban NY with Long Island, northern NJ, and Westchester Count.



People choose suburban living for a multitude of reasons.  I just don't see the large scale development of nice urban accommodations in Manchester like you do in Boston, Portland, Providence etc.  It's come a long way, you're absolutely right, but literally two blocks away from Elm Street is total ghetto as Smellytele pointed out.  Immediately adjacent to downtown "attraction" districts in nicer cities you don't really have that. Hopefully the improvements continue in the city, but as of today you couldn't pay me to live in downtown Manchester.  Portland was largely a ghetto 25 years ago and look at it now. I loved living in downtown Portland.  Hell Back Bay in Boston wasn't a safe place to live 30 years ago and it's now one of the most exclusive neighborhoods in the city.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2013)

abc said:


> Wrong analogy.
> 
> Most NYC workers don't live in the city not because they don't want to. They can't afford the price of apartments to live there!
> 
> In other words, that's the reverse of the problem. NY is so attractive it becomes unaffordable for the vast majority of those who WANT to live there!


Up I commute now from 1 hour and 45 minutes to the city each way for now. I love living up here and hope to find a stable job up here soon. I hung out in the city a lot while living closer but I'm glad I don't have to live in getto areas any more. My commute then was still an hour on NYC subway train.


----------



## Newpylong (May 1, 2013)

No you're a douchebag because you don't know where people are from here (I don't live there). It is disrespectful and classless. 





deadheadskier said:


> I'm a douche bag because I stated my opinion that the city with the worst crime rate in the State and that outside of a small area of downtown is loaded with seedy, dilapidated buildings is a crap hole?  Okay
> 
> Would I be a douche bag if I called Dorchester, Mass a crap hole?
> 
> And no, I don't consider Manchester to be evenly remotely as bad of a place as Dorchester.  I just didn't realize in this world that calling a place a crap hole makes you a douche bag.


----------



## Riverskier (May 1, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> No you're a douchebag because you don't know where people are from here (I don't live there). It is disrespectful and classless.



Seriously???? You actually think that people's hometowns are such a sensitive subject that having a candid discussion about US cities makes you a douchebag? Personally I don't give a crap about what anybody else thinks of my hometown. Of all things to be offended over....


----------



## Newpylong (May 1, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Seriously???? You actually think that people's hometowns are such a sensitive subject that having a candid discussion about US cities makes you a douchebag? Personally I don't give a crap about what anybody else thinks of my hometown. Of all things to be offended over....



Yeah seriously. Not just hometowns, but where people currently live? Maybe someone has put their life savings into buying a house there? Maybe someone has spent their life savings trying to run a business there? You just don't know...

Sure I think places are "crapholes", but I wouldn't go spouting off my opinion on an Internet message board about it. There's nothing candid about it, it's classless.


----------



## bobbutts (May 1, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Seriously???? You actually think that people's hometowns are such a sensitive subject that having a candid discussion about US cities makes you a douchebag? Personally I don't give a crap about what anybody else thinks of my hometown. Of all things to be offended over....



Lots of people care about where they're from.  I'm promoting your post to douchiest in the thread dismissing civic pride.  Maybe the reason for that is New Gloucester, ME sucks.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Sure I think places are "crapholes", but I wouldn't go spouting off my opinion on an Internet message board about it. There's nothing candid about it, it's classless.



Interesting.  You would never call a *place* a craphole on an internet message board because it's "classless", but you have no problem calling an *individual *a douche bag on an internet message board.  how classy.......:lol:


----------



## Riverskier (May 1, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> Lots of people care about where they're from. I'm promoting your post to douchiest in the thread dismissing civic pride. Maybe the reason for that is New Gloucester, ME sucks.



I never said I don't care about where I am from, and I am certainly not dissing civic pride. I just don't understand being all that worried about what other people think. I am sure for many people New Gloucester, ME does suck. Different strokes for different folks. I get that some subjects are touchy and should probably be left alone, but adding the subject of people's opinions of cities/towns seems a bit over the top to say the least.


----------



## Gilligan (May 1, 2013)

If we are not supposed to care what other people think, then why are we here, reading and posting our opinions?


----------



## Smellytele (May 1, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> If we are not supposed to care what other people think, then why are we here, reading and posting our opinions?



For the fame and fortune?


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2013)

Actually Boston is more of a ski city than Manchester - more ski/snowboard shops, they have the Ski/Snowboard Expo, the Winter Film Festival with two to three days of Skiing and Snowboarding movies, they have Events via Boston Ski and Sports Club and SnowRiders.    All the movie producers have tour stops in Boston too!  Come November it becomes a Ski City!  Check it out this fall!


----------



## snowmonster (May 1, 2013)

^ Yes! Thank you. Not to mention that you're equidistant to ski areas in VT and ME. I have always said that Boston is my ski town!


----------



## Rikka (May 1, 2013)

I think the biggest change in Manchester over the last 20 years is the expansion of the airport. That has dramatically increased the number of folks in town. The arena's are great and commerce is expanding. Go Manchester!


----------



## Newpylong (May 1, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting.  You would never call a *place* a craphole on an internet message board because it's "classless", but you have no problem calling an *individual *a douche bag on an internet message board.  how classy.......:lol:



You order it, you eat it.


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2013)

dlague said:


> Actually Boston is more of a ski city than Manchester - more ski/snowboard shops, they have the Ski/Snowboard Expo, the Winter Film Festival with two to three days of Skiing and Snowboarding movies, they have Events via Boston Ski and Sports Club and SnowRiders.    All the movie producers have tour stops in Boston too!  Come November it becomes a Ski City!  Check it out this fall!



Nope....doesn't fit in the OP's oriiginal criteria.  Boston has more than 500k in population.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> You order it, you eat it.



So, if I made the same comment about say, Dorchester, you'd hop right into the thread and call me a douche bag?


----------



## AdironRider (May 1, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Are you just a jackass who has nothing better to do who didn't realize that he mentions 2 small cities that don't fit. "Why not Portsmouth, or Newburyport over ManchVegas"



Apparently you cant understand the concept of a conversation, or reply. Yeah, its clearly impossible for a thread to evolve over 7 pages. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Puck it (May 1, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Apparently you cant understand the concept of a conversation, or reply. Yeah, its clearly impossible for a thread to evolve over 7 pages. Thanks for playing.



Just a little angry lately.


----------



## twinplanx (May 1, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Just a little angry lately.


...more then just a little and ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Stache (May 3, 2013)

Gee, not to hijack this thread back to the original topic but.....I currently live very near where I-87 & I-90 meet just a bit south of Albany, NY. This is great because of the two main roads connecting Boston to Buffalo and Manhattan to Montreal. The Adks, the Cats, the Greens, and the Berks all within reach.  If I was to move, I would move to Lebanon, NH. Similarly I-91 & I-89 make Burlington and Boston both 2 hours away, Springfield and Newport the same. And All of the best of VT & NH are also within 2 hours. I'll sacrifice the Catskills and still be able to reach the Adks and ME.


----------



## Newpylong (May 3, 2013)

Lebanon area definitely overlooked. Central location, tons of shopping, plenty to do in off season with Lake Mascoma and the Conn River there too. Actually good amount of employment in the area between the college, hospital, and other companies expanding in the area. With MBTA Commuter rail going to Nashua and eventually Manchester in the future, even more attractive if you want to go into Boston.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2013)

Stache said:


> Gee, not to hijack this thread back to the original topic but.....I currently live very near where I-87 & I-90 meet just a bit south of Albany, NY. This is great because of the two main roads connecting Boston to Buffalo and Manhattan to Montreal. The Adks, the Cats, the Greens, and the Berks all within reach.  If I was to move, I would move to Lebanon, NH. Similarly I-91 & I-89 make Burlington and Boston both 2 hours away, Springfield and Newport the same. And All of the best of VT & NH are also within 2 hours. I'll sacrifice the Catskills and still be able to reach the Adks and ME.



I understand about the Cats if I was in your area I would be at Gore and Adks all the time.


----------



## 4aprice (May 7, 2013)

Stache said:


> Gee, not to hijack this thread back to the original topic but.....I currently live very near where I-87 & I-90 meet just a bit south of Albany, NY. This is great because of the two main roads connecting Boston to Buffalo and Manhattan to Montreal. The Adks, the Cats, the Greens, and the Berks all within reach.  If I was to move, I would move to Lebanon, NH. Similarly I-91 & I-89 make Burlington and Boston both 2 hours away, Springfield and Newport the same. And All of the best of VT & NH are also within 2 hours. I'll sacrifice the Catskills and still be able to reach the Adks and ME.



Love the Upper Valley area.  Have used White River Jct as a base on many ski trips in the past.  Whites to the NE, N VT to the NW, and S. VT to the SW.  Good college hockey for entertainment on Saturday nights if your there on the right weekend.  Mascoma, Sunapee even Winnipesaukee not too far away for warm weather fun. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

